# UFC Founder's Back In Ring



## Andrew Green (Aug 2, 2006)

Bob Meyrowitz, the founder of Ultimate Fighting Championship, is stepping back into the combat-sports ring. 

 Meyrowitz is pitching cable networks on a new mixed martial arts reality series that he believes will muscle in on the growing popularity of the UFC and other, similar entities.

 The programming will be part of a new mixed-martial arts league dubbed YAMA, which will also feature live pay-per-view events, according to Meyrowitz, who is currently chairman and CEO of circuit parent Meta Productions.

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6355820.html,


----------

